# Dvd storage



## purplehaze24 (Apr 17, 2011)

Anyone have any dvd storage plans or ideas. Looking to making my 1st project, and thought I might as well make one to get somethings out of the kids' floor. Looking to make something of a tower type with or without doors. Any help is appreciated. Did I mention that I am a total newbie.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Welcome*

http://www.freewoodworkingplan.com/index.php?search=dvd


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I made this one.


----------



## purplehaze24 (Apr 17, 2011)

Did you make ur own plans, or did you get them somewhere?


----------



## dining sets (Apr 24, 2011)

Sound Good !!!!!!!!:notworthy:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

purplehaze24 said:


> Did you make ur own plans, or did you get them somewhere?


I looked at a picture on line and then drew up similar plans with my own dimensions and modifications.


----------

